# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Motorola MRF327 400MHz 80W RF Power Transistor

## gRooV

Καινούριο, αχρησιμοποίητο
20€ (+3€ μεταφορικά αν πρόκειται για αποστολή)

----------

